# How Much Silver In these Items?



## mda20 (Nov 4, 2013)

Good Day Friends! I met a person has expired undeveloped photographic papers for sale as the following:
- Sheet Paper 4T.
- Konica Roll Paper.
I have no background about such items. I would like to know how much silver I may get from them. 

May any member will share his experience?

Regards


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Depends on if you get a pound or a million pounds. Weight is everything. Details, details, details.


----------



## rickbb (Nov 4, 2013)

If you can get enough of it. You can run it through a fixer bath and then an electrolytic recovery unit to get almost pure silver. But you need it by the hundreds of pounds to make it worth the trouble.


----------



## mda20 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you silversaddle1 for response. My question is *how many grams per pound or per kg*.

Yes Dear rickbb, I am planing to use fixer and electrolytic unit.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 7, 2013)

mda20:

A few years ago I posted some articles called "J Series" from Eastman Kodak.All what you want to know about silver content in photographic films and papers is right there.Use the search box.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------

